# Is it a pigon



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

I saw a bird today 06/13/09 as I was jogging around our park in Sunland Ca. It's the size of a pigon with dark gray wing and back feathers with a thin white ring completly around it's neck with a very deep burgandy head and the edge of it's bill wheir it's mouth opens was yellow. is this a cross between a dove and a pigon?


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds to be a native Band Tail Pigeon (Patagioenas fasciata) 
Here's a pic

http://www.motifwebs.com/albums/wildlife_usa_03/bandtail_pigeon_25july03.jpg

Here's some info on it as well - Columba fasciata is the older name for the bird which has now been put into a different genus

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/accounts/information/Columba_fasciata.html


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

We do not have any of those in Minnesota. But I wish we did. They are some magnificent birds.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Now, If they only came in Green and Gold!


----------

